# First baby!



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll post more pics later.


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

Mom and son doing fine.


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

She's gonna be a good mama.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh how sweet! What breed?


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not really sure. We rescued her, then got her a "buddy" who proceeded to knock her up. We shoulda seen that coming I guess. Dad got to be too much for us newbies to handle so we traded him for a mini doe. I've attached a pic of "baby daddy". lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a doll baby! Congrats!


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's Mama and "sister".


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks. We're proud. Glad only one kid since it was her first.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, sweet baby


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Very Cute! Mum looks like she might have some Nubian in her? Congratulations!


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

Selah123 said:


> Very Cute! Mum looks like she might have some Nubian in her? Congratulations!


We're not sure what she is. She is a rescued rescue. Friend who rescued couldn't keep her. She's short legged but full sized otherwise.


----------

